# Request To Reduce Size Of Ad



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

Can something please be done to @ least REDUCE the size of the new ad for "grass to green .com". It is, first of all, a pyramid scheme for the internet, and secondly, HELLA ANNOYINGWill someone Please do something about this?
And there it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

ya beat me too it! lol https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/153744-big-adverts-threads.html


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

Hope something happens about this later in the day!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

What kind of add blocking software you have? I do not have ads.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

none, you dont see any of these bs ads?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you using firefox?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

aint usin shit, iexploder


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

There is the problem.....firefox has all kinda tricks..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

im using firefox n im still seing them?!?!?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 23, 2009)

ahhhhhhh totally forgot members who aren't elite see ads... thanks goodness I bought that membership LOL


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I see a little code wrapped in tags. Get some addons for firefox.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

No, thanx! I would appreciate it if someone who can do something about this would respond!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> ahhhhhhh totally forgot members who aren't elite see ads... thanks goodness I bought that membership LOL



your staff n you still had to buy a membership LOL


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your staff n you still had to buy a membership LOL


I got the elite membership prior to becoming staff.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

*




*


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What in the hell is that? Another ad?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 23, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you please make that "danasoft.com" advertisement smaller?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 23, 2009)

lol, I wish I hadnt flashed on you earlier, I apologize! Not like me, really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

publishing someones IP and ISP is totally fucked up dude

lol i see its not your IP


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

It only shows you your IP.....


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL he's not publishing your IP or your ISP, that websites gets it in part of the header data when you load the image... and then they use it to regenerate an image with info on it.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

I am not happy about the economy....


----------



## Big P (Jan 23, 2009)

ya I hope that ad was properly vetted, be a shame to expose your members to shitty schemes


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you trying to say this ad that's huge 1" above me trying to post is not for real? Do you mean to tell me "Light up a spliff and work from home" is some kind of scam because I don't believe it... It must be real because it says right on this version of the ad that this guy in the picture wearing goggles for no reason made $5,059 just THIS MONTH for smoking marijuana.

Don't tell me it's a lie... I want to believe!


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 23, 2009)

That ad is pretty poorly done....
and the ip where i got that widget tried to do a malware attack on me...


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Jan 27, 2009)

i want to shoot the grass for green guy!! its offensive have you read what the link actually says.. its like bs diet pills being sold on the jenny craig website or yeah that made no sense but yeah... that


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 27, 2009)

if you use opera as a browser you can use the ad block built in and just disable all the adds from popping up. thats what i do. i think it works with firefox too


----------

